# CFD Trading



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi

I use www.iii.co.uk for my normal stock trades but do iii offer a competitive CFD trading account? I am ideally looking at one with the following:



> * Direct Market Access - Personally, I would favour CFD brokers that offer direct market access (DMA)
> 
> * Online software - Look at a broker's trading software and how it compares to the other firms - many will offer a free download with delayed prices
> 
> ...


Taken from here http://www.learnmoney.co.uk/cfd/accounts.html


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

have you looked at Spread betting at all? similar to CFDs but no capital gains tax

http://www.contracts-for-difference.com/cfds-vs-spread-betting.html


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been weighing up the pros and cons of spreadbetting v's CFD

You are right you do pay CGT on profits but you can also offset your losses against tax.

Spreadbetting are basically a book makers where the broker gets to set their spread and is not reflective of open market (or do some have direct access spread betting?)

Mark


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Mark,

I had a look at IG Markets: http://www.igmarkets.co.uk/?QPID=1079&QPPID=1 as they provide direct access for their spread bet account but their margins looked quite high so I didn't open an account with them.

I use tradfair which is good. Prices are very close to real prices but by not too much. Give there demo platform a go, I think its a good system. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Cheers Slick

Another way for me to lose money :lol:

Can you trade AIM stock in the live account?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

mba said:


> Cheers Slick
> 
> Another way for me to lose money :lol:


ha-ha can be quite profitable if you have the time to keep an eye on it :thumb:


----------

